# All Star Balloting: Only 4 days left, Vote Yao!



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

With Yao's recent strong play, lets get him a back to back starting spot in the WC lineup.

http://www.nba.com/allstar2004/asb/eng/ballot.html

Remember, only 20,000 seperate Yao and Shaq.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'll be voting for him. He may not be better than Shaq, but he is much more entertaining -- and really, that's that counts in all-star weekend. I hope he gets it.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

sorry yao but i have to go with shaq.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

don't vote Yao... he needs all the rest he can get.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

No YAO :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: *****s dont deserve to be in the all-star game.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Of course he deserves to be in the all-star game. He dosn't deserve to be a starter, but he should and will be in the game


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I wonder what it'll take for people to get into their head that the all-star game is not an event for recognizing the best 12 players in each conference. If it was, the fans wouldn't be allowed to vote.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I've voted for Yao every time.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

i agree shaq may be better, but yao is a lot more entertaining to watch.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

well i think shaq made the starting lineup


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> well i think shaq made the starting lineup


but he'll bail so yao starts


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>On Thre3</b>!
> i agree shaq may be better, but yao is a lot more entertaining to watch.


Are you joking? 

How can you not like Shaq playing as a point, coming up with crossovers and no-look passes...


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> but he'll bail so yao starts




ya your probably rite


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Shaq is a big blob under the basket. At least Yao Ming has some skill to shoot, pass, and not run his mouth. The only skill Shaq has is lay the ball in the basket or dunk it and run his mouth. Both players can also rebound nicely.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Yao will start...He beat Shaq by like 30,000 votes...


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Yao will start...He beat Shaq by like 30,000 votes...




its ok shaq will still play as a reserve.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or if it's like last year Shaq will play 46 minutes and Yao will play 2, even though he's a starter...:uhoh:


----------

